# SuSe 10.3 Vs Fedora Core



## Fox34 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just finished my battle with SuSe 10.3(as you may remember my many threads and pain of suse.) I have sitting next to me some FC6 disks. I had to disable my SLI to get suse to run cause thats a different story.  I was wondering if any of you have used the new suse, or If I should switch to FC. Ive heard many people taking FC over suse. Thanks for the input.


----------



## xfire (Feb 14, 2008)

I personally would say Ubuntu(eventhough you havent mentioned it)
Which distro question shouldn't be asked in forums as it is something you need to find out for yourself.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 14, 2008)

yes I know, just people have different views of different distros and Ill take into consideration what they say. I got Ubuntu on another box round my house, I just don't think configuring my 8 series and stuff like that on it will be much fun


----------



## xfire (Feb 14, 2008)

I dont think it takes much work. It keeps getting easier with each release.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52144


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well what I like about suse is the Yast and YOU installers, just right click on a .trz. or .RPM and install with yast instead of having to dig through your directory and run through a million commands. I guess Im just lazy.


----------



## xfire (Feb 17, 2008)

For debian(Ubuntu is based on it) its .deb packages. Double click to run installer.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2008)

I would say get Fedora. It's a great distro, with a great package manager, and it has a ton of options right out of the box. Rpms are also more common out in the wild.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive got my SuSe almost perfect. But My SLI is not working out. I m temped to vista it up just to get DX10 as much as I want to stay on a Nix box


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

we're using redhat and its spinoffs fedora/centos on all our servers. its the most widespread distribution so binary packages are available for almost everything. never used it for desktop work though.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have Fedora on a server at school. Seems amazing and powerfulll, Ive just always been worried about configuring a new distro. Fedora can come GNOME, So im guessing its alright. Well, screw it ill go Fedora 6. Oh and feast your eyes on my SLI. =P (took so long to make it work lol.)


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, so I talked to Wiz, (sorry I didn't respond I got distracted and didn't realize you were aiming me ) and I'm going to go with Fedora Core 8, now one last question before I destroy my computer again, KDE or Gnome? I wont use KDE 4 as its still beta, which I never tread on beta. So I am more familiar with GNOME, but I figure KDE wont be to hard to get used to, just wondering if anyone has any ideas of which one would be the better/more logical choice.


----------



## xfire (Feb 19, 2008)

Some like gnome. Others like KDE. I like Gnome because it has two panels(taskbars). It makes for a good interface. Though KDE can be given two panels but I hate their huge sizes(this can be changed though).
but KDE interface is a bit similar to windows.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive noticed more room with gnome like you said. Heck, ill try KDE first, just for something new, then I could switch over anyways. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Ok, so I talked to Wiz, (sorry I didn't respond I got distracted and didn't realize you were aiming me ) and I'm going to go with Fedora Core 8, now one last question before I destroy my computer again, KDE or Gnome? I wont use KDE 4 as its still beta, which I never tread on beta. So I am more familiar with GNOME, but I figure KDE wont be to hard to get used to, just wondering if anyone has any ideas of which one would be the better/more logical choice.


You can install both in Fedora by default (and XFCE). You can select which you want to use at the login screen.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh wow. Thats...amazing  Its downloading right now so I'll install it when I get home and post up how its working.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 31, 2008)

Why do you need SLI on anything Linux? Not exactly a hardcore gaming OS. The support is mainly with the manufacturer (nVIDIA) than it is the Linux distro.

I found OpenSUSE 10.3 to be much better than FC8 to be honest.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2008)

i swear by suse and kde but iv used both and boh are ok gnome is good but it was a little to boring for me..i like the bling of kde and i love suse but iv spent hour after hour customizing and configuring it..but if not suse id say ubuntu...havent tried fedora but i here its great stuff.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i swear by suse and kde but iv used both and boh are ok gnome is good but it was a little to boring for me..i like the bling of kde and i love suse but iv spent hour after hour customizing and configuring it..but if not suse id say ubuntu...havent tried fedora but i here its great stuff.



I just can't take Gnome to be honest.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 31, 2008)

I find it alot more organized


----------



## xfire (Mar 31, 2008)

I preffer Gnome. Its way easier to navigate and the double panels rock.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 31, 2008)

yea KDE is just a bunch of drop out menu's. Gnome is all laid out in big windows with the icons organized by type.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

xfire said:


> I preffer Gnome. Its way easier to navigate and the double panels rock.



OpenSUSE's modified KDE is pure cake to navigate. Applications are easily sorted and the integrated Search is nice as well.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

if you like a slide out menu for every thing in your system then yea.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> if you like a slide out menu for every thing in your system then yea.



I don't know, the whole expanding menu thing seems too Windows 98 to me.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeap


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried to get into Gnome, as that's what every linux power user seems to use, but I just can't get into it. I still prefer KDE, even tho I'm not a total noob anymore. Haven't looked at the latest Gnome tho.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I tried to get into Gnome, as that's what every linux power user seems to use, but I just can't get into it. I still prefer KDE, even tho I'm not a total noob anymore. Haven't looked at the latest Gnome tho.



The big talk is KDE 4.0: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/

And of course you can get it with OpenSUSE: http://en.opensuse.org/KDE4


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> The big talk is KDE 4.0: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
> 
> And of course you can get it with OpenSUSE: http://en.opensuse.org/KDE4



Hmmm. Any personal experience with it? Looks very interesting. It's in the Alpha repos for Fedora, and scheduled for full release in Fedora 9 in April as well.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm. Any personal experience with it? Looks very interesting. It's in the Alpha repos for Fedora, and scheduled for full release in Fedora 9 in April as well.



No, I'm running KDE 3.5 that comes with OpenSUSE 10.3. I can probably toss it on my other laptop if you really want a personal opinion on it. I tell you what, I'll do just that. I'll go ahead and put it on there and come back tomorrow with my thoughts.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> No, I'm running KDE 3.5 that comes with OpenSUSE 10.3. I can probably toss it on my other laptop if you really want a personal opinion on it. I tell you what, I'll do just that. I'll go ahead and put it on there and come back tomorrow with my thoughts.


Thanks!!! I'm looking forward to it. I'm about to do a clean wipe of my main machine, because I corrupted some data on my array with a bad OC, so I'll be looking at getting linux up and running again. Might as well start with something new and fresh.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks!!! I'm looking forward to it. I'm about to do a clean wipe of my main machine, because I corrupted some data on my array with a bad OC, so I'll be looking at getting linux up and running again. Might as well start with something new and fresh.



No problem. I'll actually install OpenSUSE 11.0 Alpha3 as it has KDE 4.0 integrated into it already. I'm downloading the torrent now. It should be done by the morning. I'll burn it to DVD and install it when I get home from work around 6PM EST and probably have my thoughts on it  late tomorrow night. Until then, here's a sneak preview...

http://news.opensuse.org/2008/03/19/announcing-opensuse-110-alpha-3/


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

I used KDE 4 and I couldnt even change the look of the task bar.....So how is alpha 11? I am downloading it wanna get some feed back before I install it


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 2, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> I used KDE 4 and I couldnt even change the look of the task bar.....So how is alpha 11? I am downloading it wanna get some feed back before I install it



Gah, I didn't realize that I'm out of DVD+R media. I'm installing it in a VM right now instead. Almost done installing.

Edit - Not working well in VMWare 6.0.2 under Windows for me. Trying it under Parallels instead.

Edit2 - Got it working in Parallels without a problem. Pretty interesting to be honest. It's obvious that this is still alpha though. If anything I'd suggest using KDE4 on OpenSUSE 10.3 if you are wanting to try it there.

On a side note, you can see OpenSUSE 10.3 with KDE4 here: http://news.opensuse.org/2007/09/14/sneak-peeks-at-opensuse-103-kde-4/


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 2, 2008)

so how was 11 though?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 2, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> so how was 11 though?



Not too good in a VM.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 2, 2008)

Try it on a spare system or partition your system


----------



## xfire (Apr 2, 2008)

He ran out of media so we have to wait until he gets it.
Meanwhile
youtube videos of kde 4


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 3, 2008)

xfire said:


> He ran out of media so we have to wait until he gets it.
> Meanwhile
> youtube videos of kde 4



Those videos give you enough to show you what I experienced but at a better level outside of a VM. The install was buggy, at one point not even being graphical (from the Network config and beyond). Not sure if that was because of the VM or not.

Autologin didn't work even though I selected it in the install. The rest functions much like OpenSUSE 10.3 by default. I wasn't into the whole "widget" thing.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea the icons and widgets were so big i had no desktop space..


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ugh! Big bug list here: http://en.opensuse.org/Bugs:Most_Annoying_Bugs_11.0_dev


----------



## flashstar (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried running the Suse 11 Alpha, but it's more like a pre-alpha. I couldn't connect to any repositories no matter how hard I tried, and my wireless and graphics card were not detected. Suse 10.3 is much better. Additionally, the setup kicks back to a command-line install after a while. :shadedshu


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 4, 2008)

you install went from graphic to command?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 5, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> you install went from graphic to command?



Yep, it looked pretty bad. I thought it was a glitch in VMWare at first but it happened in Parallels as well.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 14, 2008)

That makes no sense......maybe try it on a different test system? some hardware problem?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> That makes no sense......maybe try it on a different test system? some hardware problem?



No, it's a known bug...

http://en.opensuse.org/Bugs:Most_Annoying_Bugs_11.0_dev


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow lol. Nevermind. Any bugs besides that? Like huge bugs like little annoying ticks. and yes i should just try for myself sometime.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just some FYI, OpenSUSE 11 Beta 1 is out now!

http://news.opensuse.org/2008/04/18/announcing-opensuse-110-beta-1/


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 20, 2008)

woO! totally downloading that


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, finally got around to reinstalling Linux. Went with Fedora 9. Gotta say, I'm liking KDE4 so far. A little buggy still, but perfectly manageable. And while nicer on default, it does seem to have less configuration options for your taskbars.

Been tweaking for a couple days, getting rid of things I don't need or want, and adding the things I do. Installed the Livna repo and Yum Extender (gui frontend for yum) right off the bat. Got the real Flash and Java installed (screw the open source alternatives, they never work quite right for me), compiz-fusion, all of my "non-free" codecs and players. All seems to be going well so far.

Posting from it in Firefox right now.


----------

